
Seth Godin: Big ideas - luccastera
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/09/big-ideas.html
======
jamesbritt
"I responded that ideas are easy, doing stuff is hard."

Ideas per se are easy; _good_ ideas, not so easy.

"History is littered with inventors who had 'great' ideas but kept them quiet
and then poorly executed them. And history is lit up with do-ers who took
ideas that were floating around in the ether and actually made something
happen."

This suggests that, if you share your ideas with people, but are a bit slow in
executing, someone else may beat you to it. It's perhaps a waste to have a
good idea and not bother to execute it, but once you decide to act on it,
giving others the chance to act faster doesn't seem like good plan.

------
daniel-cussen
I see his point.

